# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] besoin d aide pour une feuille de compte personnel

## beracoli

Bonjour  tous,je ne suis pas forte en informatique, mais j ai russi  faire une feuille de comptes bancaire avec excel 2010
Voici ce que j ai fait
colonne A ,date
colonne B ,objet
colonne C, dbit
colonne D, crdit
colonne E,pointage
colonne F solde calcul automatique,crdit, dbit.
Mais l ou a se complique, c est au moment des rapprochements bancaires, je suis oblige d aller chercher sur les pages des mois prcdents, toute les oprations non pointes ,afin de faire le rapprochement bancaire.
Quelqu'un peut 'il m'expliquer simplement et facilement, comment faire pour avoir une colonne(G) avec le vrai solde qui correspond avec celui de la banque.Qui ne prendra en compte que les opration pointes.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai t assez claire ,mais je suis dispo pour plus d explications.
merci a vous tous

----------

